# MMA "fans"



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

am i hearing things but is there a lot of unnecessary baying for blood booing from audiences who watch mma, ufc, cage rage, etc

ive never been to a live event so i may be completely wrong here, but if it does happen its a bit tossy as even if someone lasts 1 nano second at least hes had the bottle to have a go, unlike the "experts" booing from the sidelines

plus if someone losses its not cause the other guys good its cause the guy who lost is crap (allegedly) so in essence they're both a pair of losers


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

It's been happening at UFC events a lot lately.

It's got me trying to remember someone getting booed recently - then pulling off a huge TKO punch at a UFC event? Anyone remember this before it completely bugs me..


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I hate the booing. As far as i can remember , the booing has always happened in the states at UFC events. Rampage got booed, every one gets booed. I think it's shit.

In pride it just didnt happen. When the top Jiu jitsu fighter's were in the ring and thing's got really technical, the audience would sit there quietly watching. It was strange for the westerner's that were'nt used to it. The audience was educated about the ground game etc. They found it facinating to watch fighter's try out do each other with technical skill.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

The more fans this will have the more jeers and calls for blood or 'get a room'.

Most popular sport? Football. The fans?......

Remeber, 50% of people are dumber than average! haha


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

It's true NLG. It alway's make's me laff when you get a politician saying" we must respect the public, they are very intelligent"...no there not. They are as thick as [email protected]~k.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

hey spitfire ur getting into political territory, remember this is an mma forum!!

polishitens only say that to win votes

so weve established some fans boo, so y then do the fighters after getting booed thank all the fans, id tell em to piss off! (that was rhetorical question, im assuming they do it for as mike strutter says for the queen sheets)


----------



## feck (Aug 22, 2008)

What? We shouldn't boo anymore, come on, you gotta have some fun at the weekend. Fightings a tough sport, I'm pretty sure the fighters can handle it.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

yeh boo. there's room for every thing. but booing absolutely every thing?

Salmirza. i couldnt resist the politition comment.


----------



## feck (Aug 22, 2008)

I challenge anybody to watch a Timmehh fight and not booooooooo.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....damn ..you got me.


----------



## feck (Aug 22, 2008)

You learn more from a defeat my friend. You'll be a better person for it.


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

BOOOOOOOOOO!

Yeah that really annoys me. Ive found that in the vast majority of cases its the American fans (no offence to any Americans on here, which I dont think there are). Some people are only there to watch some fighters get ktfo and blood everywhere, trying to contribute it to their 'bloodthirsty rawr im a tough guy' character (if that makes sense haha but you know what I mean).

If it goes to the floor for more than a minute, the fighters get the hell booed out of them. I mean yeah, some guys really do take the p*ss when they spend the whole round hugging their opponent (Tim Sylvia, anyone?) but except for that, they shoud shut up. Some fans (mostly those all boozed up and only watch it to see two guys kciking s*it out of each other) dont understand the concept of groundwork.

Now Japan, theres an energetic crowd, theyd stay silent until something good happens then they wont shut up haha. Oh and obviously the UK crowds are great, especially for their homegrown fighters.


----------



## feck (Aug 22, 2008)

nice av


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

haha thanks ive had it since ive joined. plus, ive got it as a tattoo. nice av btw.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

feck said:


> I challenge anybody to watch a Timmehh fight and not booooooooo.


You not seen the episode where he has a fight with Jimmy? I had to stand and applaud after that and never thought of booing as both fighters showed some serious heart and technical ability.


----------



## feck (Aug 22, 2008)

OK what about Kalib Starnes, hands up if you didn't boooooo that waste of space during his last fight.


----------



## SteveLangford (Sep 14, 2008)

This why I repect the Japanese fans so much....

you could hear a pin drop at the Pride FC events , same can be said for the sengoku and DREAM events also.

They can appreciate the whole game , wether its on the floor or standing.

I was at a show a few weekends ago and all I could hear was 'kick his face off!!' .... 'Kill the cxxt'...'.stand em up ref!' etc etc....utter crap!!


----------



## feck (Aug 22, 2008)

I personally loved the quiet of Pride, but the rest of the world aint the same as Japan. Violent sports are going to attract boneheads who just wanna see blood and guts and big KO's, these type of fans will never appreciate the ground game and the coplexity of grappling. But for the sport to grow as it has and will continue to, then it's gonna take all sorts.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

feck said:


> OK what about Kalib Starnes, hands up if you didn't boooooo that waste of space during his last fight.


To be fair i probably would of booed if i was there, i was booing from the sofa


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

I was just laughing! It was entertaining in a different way... haha


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

I have friends that like to watch mma but think it's "boring" if the fighters are on the floor. Anyone that says it's boring just doesn't understand what's going on. It's called mma for a reason.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

My best mate seen me in a jiu jitsu comp the other day for the first time. His first words "were well done for winning. But your a bunch of [email protected]~kin bummer's".

It made me laff , so i didnt chin him.


----------



## feck (Aug 22, 2008)

lulz. Bunch of bummers.


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

SteveLangford said:


> This why I repect the Japanese fans so much....
> 
> you could hear a pin drop at the Pride FC events , same can be said for the sengoku and DREAM events also.
> 
> They can appreciate the whole game , wether its on the floor or standing.


It actually doesn't have much to do with that. That's just how Japanese audiences are for everything. If you watch any New Japan or Noah wrestling you'll see they're quiet all the time until something really big happens.


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

Chibi Sean said:


> It actually doesn't have much to do with that. That's just how Japanese audiences are for everything. If you watch any New Japan or Noah wrestling you'll see they're quiet all the time until something really big happens.


Yeah Ive noticed that, saying that Ive only seen NOAH once. The way they hold their opponent in a suplex position until the audience give an applause, then just drop them haha. The audience may be quiet but I tell you what they are the most energetic when they want to be.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Don't think we can just label this an "american" phenom, its how the "shows" are marketed that attracts the audience, and if say the fans who are going to watch say the ufc who are majorally american have been shown time after time highlight reels of chuck/wand/sylvia/silva all winning by tko... this is what they come to expect.

Correct me if i'm wrong here but the recent Affliction event alot of the ground game was appreciated by the fans in the audience whereas the people who had just come for Megadeth hardly made a sound (only when the band was onstage)... Now the megadeth fans are the type of people from my eyes who would go to a UFC show because its a UFC show, not because its MMA. they are casual sports fans, they will watch a tyson knockout, or a wayne gretsky goal scoring reel...but they would get bored watching a full nhl game or a full gi bjj contest.

Whereas majority of the people who went to that Affliction event went because they understand and like MMA.

This will only change with education, as i played football everyday since i was a kid for hours, i stopped playing when i got into MMA but my point is i can go and watch any type of football, a 0-0 draw between two pub sides or a 5-4 game of liverpool/man utd and appreciate every aspect of the game... same goes with MMA as i partake in the sport and understand whats going on with or without joe roagsn whining.

ts upto UFC and EliteXc and so on to educate the public really, reel them in with the TKO highlight clips sure, but maybe add small 10second clips throughout the events like say if Big Nog wins by a triangle against Frak Mir aswel as showing the reply they should show a computer simulated 3d thing in the bottom right corner where it demonstrates every single detail how a triangle is done and the technical aspect of grappling, why only %48 of takedowns in the ufc are succesful, why some guys just lye on their back you know... if they shown this in short burtsts rather than all the time it would keep the guys like us who havea grasp of whats going on interested and also get the general public who are clueless educated...

The videogame next year will help i feel aswell, if the ground game is so detailed as THQ have said then it should educate the general public and help them understand the sport more.


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> Don't think we can just label this an "american" phenom, its how the "shows" are marketed that attracts the audience, and if say the fans who are going to watch say the ufc who are majorally american have been shown time after time highlight reels of chuck/wand/sylvia/silva all winning by tko... this is what they come to expect.
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong here but the recent Affliction event alot of the ground game was appreciated by the fans in the audience whereas the people who had just come for Megadeth hardly made a sound (only when the band was onstage)... Now the megadeth fans are the type of people from my eyes who would go to a UFC show because its a UFC show, not because its MMA. they are casual sports fans, they will watch a tyson knockout, or a wayne gretsky goal scoring reel...but they would get bored watching a full nhl game or a full gi bjj contest.
> 
> ...


That would turn off the casual audience though and that would be the worst thing they could do. The hardcore fans like us are always gonna be watching because we really love the sport so what we want doesn't really matter to the mma companies. If they over-complicate the show by trying to educate people who aren't interested in that, and who just want to see charismatic guys beat the shit out of each other, they could stand to lose a lot of money by turning those potential customers off.

It's similar to how Nintendo have have started marketing the Wii to casual people who were never into games before. Your hardcore market will stick around almost no matter what, but the money comes from turning the heads of people sitting on the fence about your product.


----------



## glenntipton (Oct 9, 2008)

I remember going to Cage Rage 24 this was one that stuck in my mind as they were fighting in the crown whilst James Thompson was fighting .

There was a big ruckus about it as a women who was sitting in the crown got her nose broken and she was just supporter who had came with her husband.

This escalated to outside where there was further conundrun.


----------



## Adam King (Oct 8, 2008)

Most people who boo at fights or just any sport are not true fans and therefore can ruin the experience for all of us who are. Maybe as was said in a previous reply from Salmirza those who think it is all just get up there and punch punch punch should try it it against a technical fighter who enjoys a ground game. i think they might respect the techniques a bit more then.


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

Woah. I boo Gary Neville, does that mean I'm not a true football supporter?


----------



## Adam King (Oct 8, 2008)

Chibi Sean said:


> Woah. I boo Gary Neville, does that mean I'm not a true football supporter?


That all depends on why you boo him. If its cos he is ugly (which he is) then there is no problem with that but as far as his football ability goes we should respect the fact that they have worked hard to get to their position in all sports. I might not be up to my old standards but it doesnt give anyone the right to boo me for the dedication and sweat that i have put into my training over the past 25 years.


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

I boo him because, according to our fans, he reputedly shags his mum.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

All football is crap, so worth booing.


----------



## Adam King (Oct 8, 2008)

lol. Nowty to do with his football skills then???


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Chibi Sean said:


> I boo him because, according to our fans, he reputedly shags his mum.


Heres the evidence....


----------



## Adam King (Oct 8, 2008)

marc said:


> Heres the evidence....


I stand corrected. My sincerest appologies too.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Adam King said:


> lol. Nowty to do with his football skills then???





marc said:


> Heres the evidence....


It's all so entertaining today.

RE football. I was shit at footie when i was a kid. I was the one that went to kick the thing and ended up standin on it . result .. legs in the air and ramming my head into the ground.The only reason i supported Villa was because i liked the colour of their shirt's. I didnt even know they were a local team .

I werent interested any how. My action man was alway's too buisy getting it on with my girlfriend's Barbie doll. Oh and doing Evil Kneival stunt's on my Releigh Chipper.


----------



## Adam King (Oct 8, 2008)

spitfire said:


> It's all so entertaining today.
> 
> RE football. I was shit at footie when i was a kid. I was the one that went to kick the thing and ended up standin on it . result .. legs in the air and ramming my head into the ground.The only reason i supported Villa was because i liked the colour of their shirt's. I didnt even know they were a local team .
> 
> I werent interested any how. My action man was alway's too buisy getting it on with my girlfriend's Barbie doll. Oh and doing Evil Kneival stunt's on my Releigh Chipper.


My action man was always hanging and decapitating my sisters dolls even the ones bigger than him. Size never has been important to me . I live by the saying the bigger they are etc...

But I do get annoyed when people boo any sports person who has the courage and confidence to step up to the plate and perform in front of a crowd. Keep bringing it on guys and gals I enjoy what you do even if others dont.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Adam King said:


> My action man was always hanging and decapitating my sisters dolls even the ones bigger than him. Size never has been important to me . I live by the saying the bigger they are etc...
> 
> But I do get annoyed when people boo any sports person who has the courage and confidence to step up to the plate and perform in front of a crowd. Keep bringing it on guys and gals I enjoy what you do even if others dont.


here here


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I wonder if the young pissed up angry male in the away end boo'ing Gary Neville is the same person screaming for blood and that TKO?

And the same guy crying when Kimbo lost?


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't see the point in booing fighters tbh, its called MIXED martial arts .. not 'first to ko him wins' its all about different skills, and watching fighters on the ground helps me due to my ground not bein very good an it gives me abit of a clue of what to try and practise

Can we boo the other Neville? As he has no footballing ability at all and is not very good on the eye either?


----------



## Adam King (Oct 8, 2008)

Boo both nevilles if you like but not because of their skills they might be crap compared to other premiership players (LIKE THE *GOD STEVEN GERRARD*.) But they have worked hard to get where they are and deserve the credit for that. Otherwise we all would be top flight football oplayers or even top flight fighters come to that, respect these sports people for what they have achieved and not bnoo them because we were not good enough to get to their level.

But neither of them are good on the eye so boo them for that I do.


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Steven G lar - god :laugh::laugh:

I like you, you amuse me:happy:


----------

